# treestand



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

im looking for an enixspensive hang on tree stand to hunt behind my house after schoolthey will be quick hunts like 2 hours so im not looking for comfort just some thing to hold me in a tree i was looking at the big game boss lite packable combo any suggesstions?


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Big game boss light will work great and at an excellent price too.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I think Dick's has a really cheap hang on that's probably just what you're looking for. Walmart used to around here, don't know if they do again or not.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It sounds like a Big Game treestand would be perfect for you.


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

The ones they sell at Menards work great, especially for the price. They're the only ones I use, but they work great for what I use them for.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

BIG GAME! best tree stands out there (besides climbers)


----------



## deerhunter 13 (Jul 19, 2011)

yea really like the big game package it comes with the stand 3 sticks 30foot hoist rope and a bow hanger that has 3 accsesorie hooks for calls. and it ONLY COST 130 BUCKS you cant beat that.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just get one from walmart.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Last year got 2 gamewinner loc ons at academy outdoors for 25 each and there by far the comfortablest ones ive hunted.


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Check Sportsmans guide, they have a stand, climbing stick combo for $69.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

4him said:


> Check Sportsmans guide, they have a stand, climbing stick combo for $69.


x2. They have some at excellent prices.http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/tree-stands-hang-on-tree-stands.aspx?c=120&s=396&d=115&ipp=24&ra=false


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

Sportsmansguide HAD a lock on a ladder stick combo on sale for like $70 or $80. I don't know if they still have them but it sounds about perfect for what you need it for.


----------



## ohiobuckboy65 (Sep 27, 2010)

make one. yes that is very *******


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

ohiobuckboy65 said:


> make one. yes that is very *******


Have done it and killed a deer out of the one I made...


----------

